# Encrete Spray Deck



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Increte Spray Deck*

We have completed quite a few walkways and decking systems for motels and condos.
Here is one that we started Today on St Pete Beach. V cut all cracks & filled with 2 Part epoxy.Sonaborne around perimeter.
Here they are starting the slurry coat. Tomorrow we will be laying out the grout lines then shooting a 2 color tile pattern of Terra cotta & Sand buff


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work Aaron, good money in that!

...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks good!

Sent from Gabe's IPhone using Paint Talk


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Great work Aaron, good money in that!
> 
> ...


Very lucrative :whistling2: Especially when you are fixing someone elses handy work


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

*decorative concrete coatings*

stopped by to check on the boys Today. It's really lookin good. Should be finished Saturday


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

How much is the 5 gal. of that stuff? What kind a clear are you putting on?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How much is the 5 gal. of that stuff? What kind a clear are you putting on?


You don't buy it like that. It's a system.

80 pound bag plus colorant plus hardener will cover about 80 sqft per coat. A xylene based top coat is part of it as well.

You also need to be certified and take a 2 day seminar


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

What we are doing on this 1 is actually 4 layers. Slurry coat(about 1/16 inch) which will also serve as grout lines. 2 color top coat (probably another 1/16th or more) then the sealer.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

What kind of surface preparation is required for that system?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Depends on the surface. Here we just cleaned & filled cracks. Like most surfaces we paint,you just need a little tooth for the product to bite. So slick surfaces would need to be abraded


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Go by any ICRI standards? CSP1,2,or3? Ever test for correct profile?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> You don't buy it like that. It's a system.
> 
> 80 pound bag plus colorant plus hardener will cover about 80 sqft per coat. A xylene based top coat is part of it as well.
> 
> You also need to be certified and take a 2 day seminar


I see that, they are just local at your city right?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not at all. People come from all over the world for the seminars here in Odessa. Last time we were there for a refresher course there were guys there from all over Europe,Canada,South America,Etc...

http://www.increte.com/


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

All texturing completed.Ready for sealer tomorrow


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very cool, look forward to seeing the finish product!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, that is neat looking stuff so far. Like to see finish pics.


----------



## masterblaster (Jun 5, 2007)

encrete and elitecrete are very sim,ive used both and they both last very well,I cant handle the xelene base topcoats,I had good luck with acrylics from h and c


----------

